# Where do you buy your netting from?



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know where to find this locally?

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/clear-1-4-screen-netting-7-x-3.html


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Home Depot


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

caker_chris said:


> Home Depot


Hmm I'll need to check again. The last time I checked Home Depot/Rona/Lowes, no one had it or it was a seasonal item.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bulk reef supply is where I ordered clear 1/4" netting - wasn't for me but I ended up using it anyways.

Edit: Haha reading fail. If you find a good local source of clear 1/4" netting, I'm sure lots f people would love to know so keep us posted!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can buy yards of that stuff for the price of what that place is asking. I think that is just crazy. That stuff is dirt cheap. 
Hardware stores carry it as mentioned or plumbing supply PVC mesh,
nylon mesh( fabric stores )


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> Hmm I'll need to check again. The last time I checked Home Depot/Rona/Lowes, no one had it or it was a seasonal item.


I saw black there before. Its for vegetable gardens to keep the pests out.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

How much are you looking for? I did get some myself but I might have some left over after I get my screens done.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

caker_chris said:


> I saw black there before. Its for vegetable gardens to keep the pests out.


I found the black as well, but not in 1/4" size.

I currently already have a screen in place just using the regular screen door material, but its way too small and I feel it blocks a substantial amount of light.



Ciddian said:


> How much are you looking for? I did get some myself but I might have some left over after I get my screens done.


My tank is 60"x27", so I pretty much need a whole sheet if I were to get from bulk reef supply.

I'm going to try my luck out at Fabricland tomorrow. Thanks Jackson for the tip.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

oh what are we using this stuff for? keeping blennies in?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I just saw this today at http://m.canadiantire.ca/mt/www.can...27s%2BNylon%2BMesh%2BDunk%2BBag.jsp?locale=en

I hope the link works I'm working and using my phone.

Edit- I have to stop posting before I'm done lol

I talked to a buddy he said check this place out. He said he is pretty sure they sell to the public. He isan industrial plumber so if they dont please forgive me/him
I did not even look through the site I just have the link

http://www.complexplastics.com/


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I guy I just ran into said this place for sure has it

plasticworld.ca


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Went to plastic world 2 weeks ago and they don't have it . Asked if they plan to get any and the old guy said not likely.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's called insulation netting. Comes in large rolls. The hobby just took it to use as a fabric for installing in screen frames. It's a product used south of the border. Google 'insulation netting.'

http://jrproductsinc.com/shop/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=117


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's the aquaculture netting. Thicker and more heavy duty. May even impede the light transmission. The insulation netting is much finer. I don't think we have insulation netting here in Canada because of the fire codes that make us put up drywall as a fire barrier. Anyways... you'll have to buy a roll and ship it or buy a smaller piece from an onliner.

http://www.fishfarmsupply.ca/mm5/me...re_Code=FFS&Product_Code=N3235&Category_Code=


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I ended up getting some nylon fabric from Fabricworld. It was only a few dollars for a 6'x3' piece. Not really the same as I've seen elsewhere, but its worth they try for the cost. It's very fine and has an octogonal holes. 

It should work, but in the mean time I'm just leaving it open top, as it's much more convenient.


----------

